

Early Adopters Have Already Let Go of the Past - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2011/01/07/early-adopters-have-already-let-go-of-the-past/

======
skmurphy
Primarily about early adopters in a B2B market. Some key points:

Early adopters focus on useful intermediate results they can use as building
blocks or viable interim solutions. They exist in state of ongoing active
evolution.

Pragmatists focus on end states and end results: they don't like change and
want to get to an outcome without spending a lot of time on the transition. If
an early prospect for your new product is focused more on the outcome than on
managing the transition your team had better be good at managing the
introduction and bringup of your offering or the prospect may lose heart.

Early adopters often find a startup before the startup can find them. This can
lull a startup into a false sense of optimism that the majority of the market
has recognized the value of their solution.

Having a bona fide early adopter on your customer advisory board acts like a
force multiplier on your startup.

